# Most simple leak proof RDA



## kyle_redbull (24/11/16)

Please help looking for an easy basic RDA that packs flavour easy to build on etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/11/16)

Hi @kyle_redbull, I am by no means an RDA expert as I just realized how awesome they are about a week ago. I got a twisted messes TM24 and all I wanted to share is that it hasn't leaked on me and I cant see how it can leak seeing that it does not have bottom airflow and would probably recommend an RDA of this type if you do not want any leaking or any chance of leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/11/16)

I have a Vaporesso target mod so the tank must fit it with no over hang I forgot to mention not sure a 24mm rda will fit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/11/16)

Is the flavour in RDA due to the spit back caused if any or is there no spit back in a RDA 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/11/16)

I love my Aeolus Lite RDA!

Flavour is great, 3 posts so it is easy to build on and it has top airflow. So leaking is not likely to happen unless there is quite a lot of juice and it is on its side or upside down for an extended period of time. They are relatively cheap as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mrflyby (24/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Please help looking for an easy basic RDA that packs flavour easy to build on etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Limitless 24 is what you are looking for bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (24/11/16)

top airflow definitely, like the wotofo sapor or aeolus lite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/11/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> top airflow definitely, like the wotofo sapor or aeolus lite


Yeah, the Sapor is great as well.

My friend has one, I personally prefer the Aeolus Lite, I feel as if the airflow is better on the Aeolus however the juice well is better on the Sapor.
Both around the same price. The Sapor is a mission to unscrew and is messy as you have to open it up to grab it, the Aeolus has ... I dunno what to call it, however it grips onto the terminals and makes it easy to screw on and unscrew without having to remove the top cap.

I personally feel like the Aeolus Lite is an upgraded version of the Sapor (except for the juice well).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, the Sapor is great as well.
> 
> My friend has one, I personally prefer the Aeolus Lite, I feel as if the airflow is better on the Aeolus however the juice well is better on the Sapor.
> Both around the same price. The Sapor is a mission to unscrew and is messy as you have to open it up to grab it, the Aeolus has ... I dunno what to call it, however it grips onto the terminals and makes it easy to screw on and unscrew without having to remove the top cap.
> ...


Who stocks these?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Who stocks these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That I do not know, I got mine 2nd hand.
I saw some online shop had a clearance special on them around a month ago, they are getting rather old now and never seemed too popular.

Someone was selling theirs for R150 2nd hand in the classifieds which is such a steal. It sold quickly though.

Check our the regular places, like Sir Vape and such - the various local vendors websites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/11/16)

Velocity


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

What @Schnappie said. I think any non-bottom airflow and Velocity deck dripper would satisfy the requirement for simple to build, leak-proof dripping. The Velocity ticks both boxes. Although a number of others do as well, such as most Wotofo drippers.

Atm I'm wanting the Virus clone, if I can just get my butt to Vape King to pick one up. Choice of bottom or side airflow (but not both) and then a dual Goon deck, i.e. basically a Velocity (four holes so one for each coil leg in a dual coil setup) but with Goon-style clamps instead of Velocity grub screws. You can't get much easier than that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fareed (25/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Please help looking for an easy basic RDA that packs flavour easy to build on etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



After having used several RDA's my weapon of choice right now is the RECOIL RDA. I find that many RTA's get messy even if they are top airflow RDA's. 

Why do I like this RDA?
1. Massive flavour, cloud cap and flavour cap included
2. Nice juice well
3. Virtually leak proof as airflow holes kind of look like snake bites and are slanted
4. No Spitback 
5. Cap is quite tight, no need to remove entire cap to drip as it has a separate removable top cap
Yes it may be pricey but well worth the money. Try a clone first though  they rather cheap and see if it suites your style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (25/11/16)

W


kyle_redbull said:


> Please help looking for an easy basic RDA that packs flavour easy to build on etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Trust me. Wotofo Sapor 22mm top airflow. 0% leakage and 100% flavor chasing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Please help looking for an easy basic RDA that packs flavour easy to build on etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have the , Sapor and it hasn't given me any leaking problem and I find it's 4 post deck simple to build on.Good flavor and a low priced authentic.


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/11/16)

kev mac said:


> I have the , Sapor and it hasn't given me any leaking problem and I find it's 4 post deck simple to build on.Good flavor and a low priced authentic.


Who stocks the sapor?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Who stocks the sapor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You will need some S.A. members for that info.got mine on line, they're everywhere.


----------

